# I need some quick/easy/not too expensive ideas for shelter



## AllegroAdante

Well, I found a place that is for rent with 5 acres - the downside is there is no shelter on the property (and I will have to put up some fencing as only 3 sides are currently fenced, but that's not a big deal). 

I am needing some quick and/or easy ideas for a run-in/lean-to type shelter that won't break the bank. 

If I get the place, I could always keep them where they are for winter and then move them in the Spring which would give me more time, or even check with the neighbors about boarding for a bit as the owner says one of the neighbors has horses (though I didn't see any when I took a brief look at the place today)

So any ideas would be helpful. 

I need something that would be easy to move/take down as I would only be renting. 

Thanks!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

You can get one of those carports you see for sale all over and build 3 sides on it with the material of your choice.. could set it up in a day


----------



## sillybunny11486

they make portable horse shelter. google it.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

Hmmm... We use one of those canvas carport things for our hay. You can get them at costco. I think they would work for horses, because they don't have to have all four sides on. As long as you anchor it to the ground, maybe that would work?


----------



## kevinshorses

If you aren't putting them there in the winter just leave them out. My horses have a three sided shed but they are rarely in it. Horses are plains animals and can do well without shelter in moderate weather.


----------



## lacyloo

This is what I use for my two horses.It is fairly cheap and has lasted 3 yrs... We replace the tarp every year and one side of the shelter is used for hay storage.

These are the only pics I could find that shows some of it but you get the idea of what it looks like.Its one of those metal frames (sometimes used for carports) covered with a heavy duty tarp. Yeah I know its pretty ******* but it keeps the horses dry and it has a gate so Its a big stall.The walls are wooden privacy fence which is sturdy and easy to put up or take down. The hay parts' panels are more open than the stall which are whole. I'm not sure about the size but I know that both horses can use it comfortably.










"Just replaced the tarp"  


















p.s I usually have shavings in there but they seem to disappear??? :?

And,I'm not looking for criticism so if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all


----------



## justsambam08

lacyloo--At the place where my gelding came from, they were going to use an old goat barn for their horses (one side was higher than the other) so something that is at least custom built is pretty good!

I agree with the carport/run in shelter idea.


----------



## MIEventer

Our barn has a bunch of these:


----------



## AllegroAdante

lacyloo said:


> This is what I use for my two horses.It is fairly cheap and has lasted 3 yrs... We replace the tarp every year and one side of the shelter is used for hay storage.
> 
> These are the only pics I could find that shows some of it but you get the idea of what it looks like.Its one of those metal frames (sometimes used for carports) covered with a heavy duty tarp. Yeah I know its pretty ******* but it keeps the horses dry and it has a gate so Its a big stall.The walls are wooden privacy fence which is sturdy and easy to put up or take down. The hay parts' panels are more open than the stall which are whole. I'm not sure about the size but I know that both horses can use it comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just replaced the tarp"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s I usually have shavings in there but they seem to disappear??? :?
> 
> And,I'm not looking for criticism so if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all


 
Do you know how much it cost to build the stall??


----------



## sillybunny11486

you have to be careful to really anchor those things down. if its windy they can blow around and actually land on or injure a horse.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

sillybunny11486 said:


> you have to be careful to really anchor those things down. if its windy they can blow around and actually land on or injure a horse.


Totally. Our carport/haybarn thing is anchored to 6x6's laid on the ground under each side, which are in turn secured to the ground with rebar (kind of like tent stakes). It's worked for us for like, three years, so definitely something to think about.


----------

